# Advice for Non-Resident Please



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm a _fishing guide_ and _freelance outdoor writer_ from East Tennessee. For six years I've been heading West for do-it-yourself duck hunts, mostly in South Dakota. But I'm ready for a change (and something slightly closer). It looks like Michigan has some pretty good WMA's and potential other public access land. I am definitely headed (solo) somewhere the first two weeks of November. I'd appreciate whatever honest feedback I can get on my prospects in Michigan. FYI, I care more about the quality of the hunting than I do the quantity of what I kill. And I'll have no boat... but I do have a retriever. I'm interested specifically in walk-in waterfowl areas and/or decent pheasant hunting opportunities. I know this is a very broad inquiry... here's a few specific questions.

-- Been reading (and watching video) on Nayanquing Point WMA. Any specific advise on this, or the other WMA's that offer daily drawings?
-- I see there are a decent number of other public access opportunities (HAP, state or federal game lands). Should I expect to find any decent walk-in duck hunting, and/or pheasant hunting on such areas, and if so, any suggestions of what portion of the state to most seriously consider?
-- Should I expect a potential freeze-up the first two weeks of November?
-- Should I expect any private landowners to provide access when I ask for permission to hunt (ducks or pheasants), or is that highly unlikely?
-- Should I decide I want to check into duck hunting guides, anyone have any specific recommendations?
-- Finally, if anyone is interested in doing a "trade-out" hunt (or hunts) for a Tennessee River fishing trip, I'm open. 

Obviously you're welcomed/encouraged to PM me if you don't want to "go public. Regardless, thanks very much for reading and for any information.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd stick to South Dakota if I were you. 

There's little chance you get access to private property in the best of circumstances. As an out of stater, that close to the gun opener, and trying to get access a couple of different times...not gonna happen. And that's for ducks. Pheasants, you're dreaming.


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

Botiz said:


> I'd stick to South Dakota if I were you.
> 
> There's little chance you get access to private property in the best of circumstances. As an out of stater, that close to the gun opener, and trying to get access a couple of different times...not gonna happen. And that's for ducks. Pheasants, you're dreaming.


Thanks very much for info. Guess I'm thinking more about the state wildlife areas with daily public draws. Any input there?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

rsimms said:


> Thanks very much for info. Guess I'm thinking more about the state wildlife areas with daily public draws. Any input there?


Some of those draw hunts can be good. You would be wise to have a canoe or small boat if you are planning on those. I have had some really good and really bad hunts in those draw hunts.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fish Point WNA is easy walk in and for a guide try Fish Point Lodge they have blinds out on Saginaw Bay and a place to stay. First two weeks in Nov. should be great.Heres a link http://www.fishpointlodge.com/


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I agree, the guided hunts may be a good choice for you. Another choice would be "Divers Down Crew" if you wanted to try layout boat hunting.


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

Great suggestions... I've never done a diver layout hunt. Now might be the time.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

West side! Fennville will be open and has upland opportunities. Muskegon Wastewater should be prime by then. PM me your phone number and a good time to call. 

I think PM is also known as starting a conversation.


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> West side! Fennville will be open and has upland opportunities. Muskegon Wastewater should be prime by then. PM me your phone number and a good time to call.
> 
> I think PM is also known as starting a conversation.


It won't let me start a Conversation with you (probably operator-error on my part). No matter, my fishing guide cell phone number is widely public. I'd love to hear from you (or potential clients  ) anytime at 423-509-4655.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

If I came to michigan and had to focus on one area it'd be the Saginaw bay area. Both fish point and nayanquing point have great opportunities with no boat necessary at all at either. There are also places on the bay that can be walked to. As well the counter workers at both those locations are willing to point you in the right direction locally for public bird hunting.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Just like all hunting the more you come to an area the better the hunting.it's a learning process and rewarding in the end.pheasants can be tough to find on public land and takes a lot of time and effort to be successful.Your timing would be great for duck hunting.Most of the wood ducks will be gone but the WMA's will be loaded with birds and can be amazing too see to say the least.Have you considered grouse hunting on your trip.The grouse hunting will also be good during the time you are planning your trip.Duck hunt in the mornings then grouse in the afternoons in northern mi can be phenomenal that time of year.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

As stated above, for upland hunting, grouse would probably better target than pheasants. It is what Michigan is known for in the upland world. You'd probably be a tad late for woodcock, though you may catch the end of the migration which also will depend on the weather. I'm not sure off the top of my head when woodcock season ends. 

R&D Waterfowl would be a good guide service to talk to when it comes to ducks. The managed areas can be great and they can be a bust. Just depends on the weather, the migration, and your neighbors.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

That timing is really good for shiawassee and harsens. Should be good for fish point also. 

No boat = fish pt would be my target


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Regarding grouse hunting, you will need to head a bit further north, but you should check online into the "gems" areas. (Grouse enhanced management system, or something like that) this will get you on some decent grouse hunting. I have seen pheasants on public land near fish point, but I wouldn't drive from Tennessee to target them. 

For managed duck hunting, fish point is your best bet. Late in the season, during the week, you will always have a decent spot to hunt. A jet sled is all that's needed. If you are around for two weeks, you might as well try shiawassee as well, although only a few of the field are feasible to walk in. 

Also, you should try fennville farm if you want to see a crazy spectacle of managed field hunting. 

You can check out what public land is huntable by using the "mi-hunt" system online. There is a huge amount of public land, especially in the northern lower peninsula.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if you can find a small boat, canoe or kayak your opportunities open up A LOT for fish point or shiawassee. if you can find a place to stay in between them lets say like saginaw area...you can hunt either one each day depending on what you feel like. fish point is smaller, compact with real easy access and scouting. shiawassee is larger and be longer paddles but less people to fight with for zones (draws). as long as you have your licenses, not much to it besides showing up at the check stations before 5am and signing up....they draw numbers, if yer card gets picked first 1st outa the hat you get 1st pick at zones on the board. 

if you have never been to one of our SGA's here is a video that might help you get feel how it works.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

shiawassee averaged about 30-40 parties each draw this weekend. I would guess fish pt and harsens were somewhere around 70+ parties each draw (maybe someone can chime in and give exact number).


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> shiawassee averaged about 30-40 parties each draw this weekend. I would guess fish pt and harsens were somewhere around 70+ parties each draw (maybe someone can chime in and give exact number).


Thanks. I'll watch this one, but already watched the one for Nayanquing Point State Wildlife Area. That's actually what got me started thinking about Michigan to start with. You know much about Nayanquing?

I liked the idea that they do an afternoon draw so you can go and potentially get a "lay of the land," before venturing out the first time in the dark of night. Do others do an afternoon draw?


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes most do am and pm. Pt mouillie and the west side ones aren't every day but Harsens, Shiawassee, fish pt, and nayanguing do both with shiawassee at 5am and the others at 530. Steve


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

You never know in Michigan , but I highly doubt ice will be an issue during your time frame....I have hunted the draws that time of year. It's a great time to be out on or by Saginaw bay. Lots of duck camps, and just a really cool atmosphere for the die hard waterfowler...the draws are a cool experience ...get a small fold up chair or marsh seat ...I prefer the back support of a fold up....also retriever stand to keep your dog out of the cold water.
The sight of all the birds lifting off the refuge is really cool....private land like most states is going to be tough but there are so many good public options...it's more about timing some fresh birds..good luck


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

For the record folks... I can't thank everyone enough for some great advice, tips and information! I've been in this duck hunting game for 45 years and I have NEVER come across waterfowlers so willing to share! I am really liking Michigan, and I haven't even been there yet (but headed that way soon)!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

You are welcome. We have something special here when it comes to hunting and fishing.The amount of public land and access and an amazing diversity in private land ownership with parcels being smaller than the west or south.This creates a lot of opportunity and availability for DIY hunting and fishing adventures.best of luck.Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

we might have room for you if you make it over to lake st clair. LAyout, boat blind, field....where ever the birds are is the answer!!!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Curious, how do you feel about the cost of a non resident waterfowl license here in Michigan? Do you feel it's in line with other states and would you expect to pay this amount? 

Good luck on your adventure. If you treat it like one you will not be disappointed. Take up some on their offers as we are a very diverse group.


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

wavie said:


> Curious, how do you feel about the cost of a non resident waterfowl license here in Michigan? Do you feel it's in line with other states and would you expect to pay this amount?
> 
> Good luck on your adventure. If you treat it like one you will not be disappointed. Take up some on their offers as we are a very diverse group.


I have actually just glanced, but if what I saw is correct ($80 for 7-Day Non-Resident Small Game + $12 Waterfowl License) I think that is very reasonable. If I read correctly, there is no additional charge for hunting the state managed waterfowl areas. Please confirm I am correct in that?

The only question I have is if I might need to be licensed for more than 7 days of hunting, in which case I would be better off buying the $151 Non-Resident Base License.

Regardless, I believe the cost is reasonable and in line with other states I visit. For instance, I would pay $120 for a 10-day license in South Dakota. In Arkansas $105 for a 5-day license. If you came to Tennessee your 7-Day Non-Resident Waterfowl is $63.50, but you pay additional if you hunt a state WMA ($12.50 per day or $62 Annual).

Whenever I travel on hunting road trips my mantra is, "It's all about the journey, not the destination."


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The whole non resident license thing is a bit confusing. I know my uncle just bought the small game and waterfowl license was good to go. He hunted at FP several times with that and nobody said anything to him. I've also heard that you have to buy the base license. Hell, I don't know. It's not very clear on that whole topic.


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

craigrh13 said:


> The whole non resident license thing is a bit confusing. I know my uncle just bought the small game and waterfowl license was good to go. He hunted at FP several times with that and nobody said anything to him. I've also heard that you have to buy the base license. Hell, I don't know. It's not very clear on that whole topic.


On the web page below the 7-Day Non-Resident Small Game License specifically notes, NO base license required. But I'll be calling DNR before I buy anything.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_14518_65243-305249--,00.html


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

This isn't Arkansas or the Dakotas however your attitude speaks volumes. Not sure if there is a cost on managed areas as I've only been twice. If you don't have to rush your trip I would encourage you to get more than the 7 day license, that way you could "experience" more of what this state has to offer. Be sure to post up your article when complete.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

rsimms said:


> On the web page below the 7-Day Non-Resident Small Game License specifically notes, NO base license required. But I'll be calling DNR before I buy anything.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_14518_65243-305249--,00.html


I know it says no base license required but there's been discussion about this.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

wavie said:


> Curious, how do you feel about the cost of a non resident waterfowl license here in Michigan? Do you feel it's in line with other states and would you expect to pay this amount?
> 
> Good luck on your adventure. If you treat it like one you will not be disappointed. Take up some on their offers as we are a very diverse group.


I'm 29, and 27 of those years I lived in states other than Michigan. I just permanently moved back this summer. Every year, I buy turkey licenses, deer licenses, waterfowl licenses, fishing license, so I don't even want to think about how much money I've spent on non-resident licenses in my lifetime. And I did it as a young guy - high school, college, funds were tight in those days to say the least. 

Having said that, I hope they don't lower the cost. It's not cheap at all to hunt in Michigan as a non-resident, but that means you get the visitors who are serious about hunting and fishing and are going to be more likely to respect and care for the resources we have here. Besides, it's already tough enough to find places to hunt, making it easier for out of state folks is just going to make it tougher. Michigan is a strong attractor for folks around the country who are into hunting and fishing, and all year long. It's an amazing state for outdoor recreation, and that has to come with a price. 

Again, I say that as somebody who paid those prices for years and years.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

When a person decides to travel to hunt or fish the cost of the license is not normally the deciding factor. I know it never has been when I go out of state. I am more concerned making sure I have the correct tags needed since each state has a different set up. 

I plan my out of state trips based on dreams, dreams of seeing new places, hunting or fishing in new ways, spending time with old friends and family that don't live in Michigan. The license is cheap then.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

I think this table from the waterfowl digest is clear what you must buy. I literally says that a 7day license does not qualify you to hunt waterfowl. Because it changed recently, probably none of the CO's are sure what you need either.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

rsimms said:


> I have actually just glanced, but if what I saw is correct ($80 for 7-Day Non-Resident Small Game + $12 Waterfowl License) I think that is very reasonable. If I read correctly, there is no additional charge for hunting the state managed waterfowl areas. Please confirm I am correct in that?
> 
> The only question I have is if I might need to be licensed for more than 7 days of hunting, in which case I would be better off buying the $151 Non-Resident Base License.
> 
> ...


Here is the 2016 Waterfowl Digest. You are correct in your belief of not needing a managed area permit. Pg. 11 of the digest.

Good luck!


----------



## Barry McCockner (Jan 20, 2016)

I honestly never considered Michigan a "destination" for waterfowl hunting for out of state hunters. For all the water we have, you'd think the duck #'s would be on par with nodak or Louisiana or *insert legendary duck hunting dream area here*, but we just don't. - not that we dont have some good-great spots here and there....i'm talking as a whole compared to other destinations.

I'm glad to hear the OP is coming for a visit to hunt and hope he has a great time! I dont know if I'd come all this way to hit up a bingo and hope I get drawn....i'd be looking to hook up with a crew that's willing to take an extra guy out for a hunt away from the skybusting tennis shoe hunters and/or pony up and hire a guide.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rsimms said:


> I'm a _fishing guide_ and _freelance outdoor writer_ from East Tennessee. For six years I've been heading West for do-it-yourself duck hunts, mostly in South Dakota. But I'm ready for a change (and something slightly closer). It looks like Michigan has some pretty good WMA's and potential other public access land. I am definitely headed (solo) somewhere the first two weeks of November. I'd appreciate whatever honest feedback I can get on my prospects in Michigan. FYI, I care more about the quality of the hunting than I do the quantity of what I kill. And I'll have no boat... but I do have a retriever. I'm interested specifically in walk-in waterfowl areas and/or decent pheasant hunting opportunities. I know this is a very broad inquiry... here's a few specific questions.
> 
> -- Been reading (and watching video) on Nayanquing Point WMA. Any specific advise on this, or the other WMA's that offer daily drawings?
> -- I see there are a decent number of other public access opportunities (HAP, state or federal game lands). Should I expect to find any decent walk-in duck hunting, and/or pheasant hunting on such areas, and if so, any suggestions of what portion of the state to most seriously consider?
> ...



Having grown up in Michigan pheasant hunting, but converted by a buddy to waterfowl in the late 70's due to the crash of the pheasant population, and having been to some of the states you mentioned, I can say the hunting we have here does not compare for a few reasons that have been hashed and rehashed. 1) per the experts in the DNR and the USFWS, our flyway has changed over the years and many of the birds that historically came through Michigan and the great lakes no longer do...they head further east or further west. 2) our population of people is much, much higher than most if not all of those states, so the competition for good hunting is much tougher. 3) the amount of posted private land here is huge. Nearly all private land is posted. that doesn't mean you can't possibly gain access, but because of #2 above, the competition for private land is much higher.

There can be some outstanding waterfowl hunting here. But it's just much, much different than those "destination" states you mentioned.

As far as pheasants, you've missed the boat here unfortunately. While there are still huntable populations, it's a small shadow of what it was back in the 50's-70's. And where there are pockets of birds, it's often private property, so you run into the same problems outlined in #'s 2 & 3 above.

Having said all of that, you appear to have the right attitude. Come here and experience what we have, because Michigan truly is unique....just not necessarily for waterfowl or pheasant hunting. However if you are a fisherman, you will be hard-pressed to find a better state for many different species. My family used to do an annual October trip to the UP for grouse and woodcock hunting from the late 70's until just a few years ago, when some of our old-timers passed and the group fell apart. We regularly ran into an outdoor writer named Dick Wolff from Virginia, who passed away in 2009, but for years had columns in many of the major outdoor magazines. He had been all over the world hunting and fishing. Yet he always said his favorite place was Michigan's UP in the fall for both fishing and hunting. I think that speaks volumes about our state.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

just ducky said:


> per the experts in the DNR and the USFWS, our flyway has changed over the years and many of the birds that historically came through Michigan and the great lakes no longer do...they head further east or further west. 2)


Much of the change in patterns is due to food changes. The celery on the Detroit River is nothing compared to what is was in the mid 50's through the mid 70's. Until that one plant comes back, we will never see the diver populations like we once had. Combine that with bluebill numbers being about 1/2 what they were back then and you can understand what's going on.

There is also a lot more boat traffic in the fall than there once was. That is mainly due to the population increases. Far more people perch fishing in the same areas where the divers tend to feed. It only takes a few times being pushed off the feeding areas for them to look for less traveled areas.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Barry McCockner said:


> I honestly never considered Michigan a "destination" for waterfowl hunting for out of state hunters. For all the water we have, you'd think the duck #'s would be on par with nodak or Louisiana or *insert legendary duck hunting dream area here*, but we just don't. - not that we dont have some good-great spots here and there....i'm talking as a whole compared to other destinations.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the OP is coming for a visit to hunt and hope he has a great time! I dont know if I'd come all this way to hit up a bingo and hope I get drawn....i'd be looking to hook up with a crew that's willing to take an extra guy out for a hunt away from the skybusting tennis shoe hunters and/or pony up and hire a guide.


you must not hunt here much. gimme 15 days in this state and i can tell you i will shoot as many or more ducks than i do out in north dakota. and do it on public land. your underestimating this states offerings.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you must not hunt here much. gimme 15 days in this state and i can tell you i will shoot as many or more ducks than i do out in north dakota. and do it on public land. your underestimating this states offerings.


But c'mon SK...you have to admit you are only a couple of miles from one of the best waterfowl gathering locations in Michigan. I guess when I think "destination state" for waterfowl, it would be one where birds move in and out all season long, such as North Dakota. The majority of our state doesn't have that. Most areas lose a majority of their waterfowl by early November, and our "flights" from the north have changed enough over the last 30-40 years that you just don't get the influx of new birds. Again, except for a few areas....like SRSGA. Saginaw Bay is a good example, where by gun deer season, it's largely down to some rafts of various divers.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DecoySlayer said:


> Much of the change in patterns is due to food changes. The celery on the Detroit River is nothing compared to what is was in the mid 50's through the mid 70's. Until that one plant comes back, we will never see the diver populations like we once had. Combine that with bluebill numbers being about 1/2 what they were back then and you can understand what's going on.
> 
> There is also a lot more boat traffic in the fall than there once was. That is mainly due to the population increases. Far more people perch fishing in the same areas where the divers tend to feed. It only takes a few times being pushed off the feeding areas for them to look for less traveled areas.


Those things definitely have affected the flight patterns. And on the great lakes, those in the know will point to the boom in zebra mussels, which have changed the food supplies, as another major factor. So yeah, it's many things that have affected the shift in flight path, but it definitely has changed.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

just ducky said:


> And on the great lakes, those in the know will point to the boom in zebra mussels,


The very high water levels over the last several decades are affecting native foods as well. I would love to see water levels like we had when I was a kid again. Celery beds so thick they would shut down a boat that was on plane.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> But c'mon SK...you have to admit you are only a couple of miles from one of the best waterfowl gathering locations in Michigan. I guess when I think "destination state" for waterfowl, it would be one where birds move in and out all season long, such as North Dakota. The majority of our state doesn't have that. Most areas lose a majority of their waterfowl by early November, and our "flights" from the north have changed enough over the last 30-40 years that you just don't get the influx of new birds. Again, except for a few areas....like SRSGA. Saginaw Bay is a good example, where by gun deer season, it's largely down to some rafts of various divers.


disagree. the migration that goes thru michigan is pretty substantial. what we lack is freedom to access private land. but just like west side of our state is pretty dry for birds in most areas...so is nodak. they have no mans lands also. east side of our state has more public access that 90% of the states in our country.

i've taken many out of state guys out hunting here and they are in awe of what we have access to. its all relative to what you're used to. nodak seems great to us because of the freedom/freelance. but compared to indiana or new york or even california...michigan is a huge upgrade.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> disagree. the migration that goes thru michigan is pretty substantial. what we lack is freedom to access private land. but just like west side of our state is pretty dry for birds in most areas...so is nodak. they have no mans lands also. east side of our state has more public access that 90% of the states in our country.
> 
> i've taken many out of state guys out hunting here and they are in awe of what we have access to. its all relative to what you're used to. nodak seems great to us because of the freedom/freelance. but compared to indiana or new york or even california...michigan is a huge upgrade.


also want to point out that Russ Mason was one of those guys who came here and couldn't believe what we had...and i think hes done a wonderful job of making it better. again, its all relative to where and what you're coming from.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

A comment I got from an out of state hunter about Nayanquing last week. "You don't know how good you have it, we pay big bucks where I live to have 5 ducks commit to decoys".


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> disagree. the migration that goes thru michigan is pretty substantial. what we lack is freedom to access private land. but just like west side of our state is pretty dry for birds in most areas...so is nodak. they have no mans lands also. east side of our state has more public access that 90% of the states in our country.
> 
> i've taken many out of state guys out hunting here and they are in awe of what we have access to. its all relative to what you're used to. nodak seems great to us because of the freedom/freelance. but compared to indiana or new york or even california...michigan is a huge upgrade.


Oh trust me...I agree we here are very spoiled with the amount of public areas to hunt. Still amazing that I can go out on portions of Saginaw Bay and basically hunt wherever I want to hunt for miles and miles. Not many states have that. But I will disagree that we have as much of a flight of birds to be hunted (SRSGA is a huge anomaly compared to the majority of the state). I guess that's what I was getting at. But that's okay...we can agree to disagree.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> also want to point out that Russ Mason was one of those guys who came here and couldn't believe what we had...and i think hes done a wonderful job of making it better. again, its all relative to where and what you're coming from.


our managed waterfowl areas are incredible...they really are. Better than many "pay to hunt" clubs in some states. But these areas do not represent the majority of Michigan. JMO


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> also want to point out that Russ Mason was one of those guys who came here and couldn't believe what we had...and i think hes done a wonderful job of making it better. again, its all relative to where and what you're coming from.


You are correct. I have had the good fortune to hunt with Russ 3 or 4 times in the past few years. I have never met someone who is more dedicated to protecting, and improving, our resource. He has a great sense of humor too and can take a ribbing!


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

FYI, as others had already noted here (I called DNR and confirmed)... the 7-Day No-Resident Small Game license is NOT good for waterfowl hunting. I will be required to buy the Annual Base License ($151, and the state Waterfowl License). That surprises me a little bit. I'm not sure I've ever been to a state which requires an annual license, without offering a short-term license. But it's by no means a deal-breaker for me. While it's a little more than I would have expected to pay, it eliminates the concern of selecting WHICH seven days I might want to hunt.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

And you probably saved that much or more on gas by not driving out west. Steve


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rsimms said:


> FYI, as others had already noted here (I called DNR and confirmed)... the 7-Day No-Resident Small Game license is NOT good for waterfowl hunting. I will be required to buy the Annual Base License ($151, and the state Waterfowl License). That surprises me a little bit. I'm not sure I've ever been to a state which requires an annual license, without offering a short-term license. But it's by no means a deal-breaker for me. While it's a little more than I would have expected to pay, it eliminates the concern of selecting WHICH seven days I might want to hunt.


actually the law here was changed in '14, and the policy makers realize they made a mistake with not having another option for waterfowlers. They are going to make a fix, but changing state law is by no means easy, or quick. It only took about 35 years to change it in the first place!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yeah i understand a 7 day option is in the works. just getting it thru that bureaucracy is the limiting factor.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i understand a 7 day option is in the works. just getting it thru that bureaucracy is the limiting factor.


couple of years at minimum.


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

just ducky said:


> couple of years at minimum.


There's one difference in Tennessee. Our license prices are governed by an independent wildlife commission. They can change license prices basically anytime they want. Of course it requires Legislative approval... but that is typically a rubber stamp. It is extremely rare for the Legislature to overrule any wildlife commission action. Of course our wildlife agency is funded SOLELY by hunting/fishing license sales. It get absolutely no tax dollars from the general fund.


----------



## bigbore450 (Apr 27, 2012)

87 parties last Sunday morning at Harsens. I have been there also when the hunting picks up with parties sizes on the weekend draw being 100 plus.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

rsimms said:


> There's one difference in Tennessee. Our license prices are governed by an independent wildlife commission. They can change license prices basically anytime they want. Of course it requires Legislative approval... but that is typically a rubber stamp. It is extremely rare for the Legislature to overrule any wildlife commission action. Of course our wildlife agency is funded SOLELY by hunting/fishing license sales. It get absolutely no tax dollars from the general fund.


ours works same way but....our 2 sides of legislative branches are very good of flubbing that part up.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

rsimms said:


> FYI, as others had already noted here (I called DNR and confirmed)... the 7-Day No-Resident Small Game license is NOT good for waterfowl hunting. I will be required to buy the Annual Base License ($151, and the state Waterfowl License). That surprises me a little bit. I'm not sure I've ever been to a state which requires an annual license, without offering a short-term license. But it's by no means a deal-breaker for me. While it's a little more than I would have expected to pay, it eliminates the concern of selecting WHICH seven days I might want to hunt.


The new license scheme is great overall. However, they really screwed the pooch on not giving a 3-5-7 day option for waterfowl. I'm not even sure how that slipped through the cracks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ours works same way but....our 2 sides of legislative branches are very good of flubbing that part up.


Well...kinda sorta the same. Passing legislation here in Michigan is MUCH more difficult than most states due to the requirements of our "Administrative Procedures Act", which has many cumbersome steps in it, which in theory was meant to protect from the "good ol' boy" process happening. Most states can pass laws much quicker. And since this is a public act, once you open it up and let all the legislative and lobbying eyes get a look, things that are in it that you DON'T want removed can be removed. For example, some legislator could propose going back to a managed waterfowl permit, or back to a small game license, which we wouldn't want. So it's a really delicate dance due to our system. And the other HUGE issue here is a cultural issue. As we all know our economy has sucked for decades, and due to that, any tax increase of any kind has been frowned upon by our legislators for many years. Basically they have a snowball's chance. License fee increases of this type have been politically "spun" by some to be considered "tax increases" believe it or not. Even though our DNR has lobbied that no they aren't...they are simply "user fees" and those who use the system, pay the fees. But what that political mindset does is quickly shuts down any discussion about fee increases. So this change, albeit small to you and I, is a huge political football to get through the process. Okay...enough of my short course in Michigan politics 101


----------



## john.porath64 (Dec 18, 2015)

Fish point is a walk-in set up and has good hunts during that time. I suggest there and can help you with that


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

john.porath64 said:


> Fish point is a walk-in set up and has good hunts during that time. I suggest there and can help you with that


Yea, from viewing DNR online videos, Fish Point looks right up my alley. Thanks.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep and Nayanguin pt is about the same. And both are close to Bay city if you stay there. Have you decided when you are coming up and where? A lot of us hunt more from Halloween on and have room for one more in our group. Steve


----------



## rsimms (Oct 16, 2016)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Yep and Nayanguin pt is about the same. And both are close to Bay city if you stay there. Have you decided when you are coming up and where? A lot of us hunt more from Halloween on and have room for one more in our group. Steve


I HOPE to depart on Halloween (Monday, Oct. 31). However I have fishing trips booked Saturday and Sunday, so I'm not sure I can get packed/ready for 10/31 departure. I should head that way no later than Nov. 1 however. Expect to be there until Nov. 11 or 12. I tentatively hope to hunt my way North, starting around Point Mouillee, then Harsen's ... not sure about Shiawassee. It seems a bit intimidating for a "walk-in" guy. But then Fish Point and Nayanguin for sure.


----------

